
Keep your dog out of my office - spcal
https://medium.com/@calvinspill/fuck-office-dogs-c61c88b7950b
======
warp_factor
I feel the same way as the author.

The issue is that for a very large population of dog owner, it is simply
unimaginable that someone wouldn't love their dog.

I have an anxious reaction to dogs also (bad experiences in my childhood), and
I find the US absolutely terrible with the lack of consideration for people
that don't like to be near dogs. There is almost a stigma that if you don't
like dogs, you must be a bad person.

~~~
stock_toaster
> I feel the same way as the author.

Here as well.

I am also tired of people trying to bring their dogs into all kinds of public
businesses, like grocery stores and restaurants.

Makes me wonder if there is some Toxoplasmosis like thing that induces people
to think that such a thing is acceptable.

------
sametmax
I love dogs. My familly owned 4 of them, small ones, bigs ones, smart ones,
dumb ones. All so cute.

Yet, they have no place in an office. They actually have no place in a city.
Animals need space. They need to be able to be dirty, make a mess, make noise.

Cities are a place terrible for that. Work even more.

If you decided to get a dog, knowing what it implies, and it prevent somebody
from working, you deserves to be fired.

------
apexalpha
>The dog sprinted towards me, barking its head off, scaring the everliving
shit out of me, and I barely escaped by jumping out of the lead’s length
radius at the last minute. I still have nightmares about it to this day.

Nightmares about a dog on a leash running towards you? This whole post seems
like a rant of someone who simply had a bad experience with dogs.

We have an office dog and obviously you can only do it with well trained and
well behaving dogs.

~~~
teekno
> well trained and well behaving dogs

Ever dog owner has the most well trained and best behaving dog.

~~~
sametmax
And after it bites you, "it's strange because it's usually so nice".

------
oerpli
Last year I interned at a company and the designated office had a huge black
dog that smelled like a hobo in it (the dog belonged to one of the other 3
guys - no idea how his 2 colleagues can handle that smell).

I spent approx. 2 minutes in that room to introduce myself and then sat the
remaining time (4 months) in the kitchen or at my bosses desk when he was
away.

Since then I asked in every job interview about the company's dog policy.

------
_jcwu
This has nothing to do with dogs being in office.

It's just a rant from the guy because he had some bad experiences with dogs.

THe problem (regardless of office or not) is not that dogs are allowed, but
rather dogs not behaving.

~~~
warp_factor
It has all to do with dogs in the office.

This policy of allowing dog is pushed by a majority that cannot understand
that some of us simply don't like dogs at all.

~~~
_jcwu
>This policy of allowing dog is pushed by a majority that cannot understand
that some of us simply don't like dogs at all.

Should we also ban roses, because some people don't like them? How about no
meat at the workplace because it could bother vegans?

There has to be some kind of compromise by _everyone_ if people want to share
a place. Be it accepting that some people love dogs, hate roses,....

At the end, if the majority likes something, you are on the losing end in a
shared environment at least (as bad as that sounds). One could also argue it
is rather selfish that you want a shared environment to suit your needs only.

If something bothers you that much then you have to somehow find a compromise.
Maybe you can sit away from the dog owner coworkers or something or create
"dog areas" and "no-dog areas." (Another compromise, like I mentioned).

~~~
warp_factor
Did you just compare a dog with roses and vegan food in terms of annoyance?

I think we can all agree that dogs are obnoxious, take space, smell ,make
noises, attack etc. Probably a factor a 1000 in annoyance

And for the record, I would not bring roses at work if it annoys one of my
colleagues. Seriously those things are not even comparable though.

And for the record, you represent perfectly the dog owner that we all hate,
that cannot understand that some of us are anxious around dogs. You think as
if your dog must have all the rights and be treated as someone special

~~~
_jcwu
First of all, stop talking for others.

 _You_ hate dogs. Not _we_.

Second, I don't let my dog roam around and I am very well aware of people
being anxious, but clearly you just hate on anything with dogs and are ranting
here.

~~~
notacoward
> First of all, stop talking for others.

Take your own advice. Sure, you think _your_ dog is no problem, but you can't
speak for every other dog owner.

------
zihotki
Well, if you don't like dogs or other pets make your choice - go to another
pet unfriendly office. Just like with allergy, if you're allergic to peanuts -
stay away from them. Of course it will limit your choices and it will be hard
to avoid cross-contaminations in public food chains. And it will also hurt
your sense of justice - your zone of comfort will be much smaller comparing to
others, that's unjust, isn't it? But that's life.

~~~
loco5niner
I like this better: If you like dogs, go hang out (or work) in places where
dogs belong.

~~~
zihotki
Agree, that's better. But what do we do then with the people who don't like
them and still come there and complain?

~~~
loco5niner
I was referring to places like: the veterinarian, the Humane Society, or
kennels (or even work-from-home).

If people complain about dogs being there, they are beyond help, lol.

